# asa cam



## panda_240 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am a newbie to ls1! 

What are your thoughts about the GMPP ASA cam on a 2004 gto.

I am currently looking for a cam for road racing and autox. I have done some research on this cam and saw that they use this in there road race vettes. What is needed to make this cam work with the 2004 GTo. Is there any other cam that is good for revving and having good power all through the power band. 

thanks.


----------

